# Vintage Rockford Fosgate "The Punch"



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey guys, a local seller has this amp for sale.
He'll sell it to me for $100. Its never seen power.



















I dont see any on the net with Rockford fosgate written on it.
Is this a rare amp ? All I see on the net are the Fosgate "The Punch" amps .


thanks


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Robb, that's a PR-235, most I've seen are "Fosgate" only, not "Rockford Fosgate". This one was 1980/81 as the companies joined in 1980


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a 1978 "Fosgate" version


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The old lp's sure do look like these, i wish someone with both do a gut comparison.


----------

